# alvaston/derby reptile center



## calsmum22 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi does anyone know where alvaston/derby reptile center moved to in nottingham,i heard it moved to cinderhill/jct 26 but i cant find anything,ive rang the old number and nothing,googled it and asked around and nobody knows.
does anyone know or have any ideas????
thanks...


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

calsmum22 said:


> hi does anyone know where alvaston/derby reptile center moved to in nottingham,i heard it moved to cinderhill/jct 26 but i cant find anything,ive rang the old number and nothing,googled it and asked around and nobody knows.
> does anyone know or have any ideas????
> thanks...


 i also heard the same, plus i also heard kev went bust. i sometimes see him in the derby area in a small car but not heard of him for a while. thanks


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

i heard the same Kev was suppose to be getting a new place in Nottingham ages ago lets just hope he doesn't have the same used car sales man tactics lol


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

pythonpower said:


> i heard the same Kev was suppose to be getting a new place in Nottingham ages ago lets just hope he doesn't have the same used car sales man tactics lol


exactly it was all about the money.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have just moved to derby, where does everyone get their reptile stuff from up here, frozen food??


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I have just moved to derby, where does everyone get their reptile stuff from up here, frozen food??


 wicked, i normally get my food from pet station on london road near parkfield surgury in alvaston. but also theres cousins in sinfin/ littleover and my old one i used to use all the time was tropicana in allenton ( although a little expencive than the others). if you dont mind me asking what part of derby you in mate? just main derby centre or...... thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im in Osmaston, think thats how you spell it.

Also I think thats the pet shop that I go to, its in a little parade of shops and the reptiles are in the back left corner with some rabbits?


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

SiUK said:


> im in Osmaston, think thats how you spell it.
> 
> Also I think thats the pet shop that I go to, its in a little parade of shops and the reptiles are in the back left corner with some rabbits?


thats pet station, there cheap enough but dont have a large number of rats. osmaston- cool, i used to live in allenton but got kicked out house by dad lol, its not the best of areas if you get me, although its not as bad as people say. its good to see more people coming to derby esp with venomous lol, how did you go about the dwa in derby? or :lol2:.
i heard that the counsil wasnt letting people have dwa.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont have a dwa here cos im in rented property I enquired and they said it would be straight forward, but im waiting until the new year, the venomous are back down south being looked after for the time being.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont know if you would be interested but i do frozen and if there was at least 3 orders i would deliver to derby, if anyone is interested just let me know.

See here for prices
Monkeybird Exotics | Exotic Keepers Site


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I dont have a dwa here cos im in rented property I enquired and they said it would be straight forward, but im waiting until the new year, the venomous are back down south being looked after for the time being.


Best two places closest to derby mate are one stop pets and exotics at the top of the A52 near bardills island - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop-classifieds/108353-1-stop-pets-n-exotics.html

and

Wharf aquatics in pinxton (at the top of the A38 near alfreton)
- Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles

Both have excellent friendly staff with great knowledge, aswell as a large varied selection of livestock, live and frozen food, vivs and accessories.

Hope that helps

Anthony


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

i use wharf for frozen stuff although when i go i buy all the rabbits so dont be surprised if there isnt any lol 

as for kev i also heard he went bust was supposed to move to notts but didnt as far as im aware kev used to make me laugh was pricey as fook and made his own morphs lol albino burms became rare peach phase :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I hear there used to be a shop called Derby exotics just around the corner from where I live, who owned that?


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I hear there used to be a shop called Derby exotics just around the corner from where I live, who owned that?


you mean on nightingale road? if its there it was exotic supplies, they were really cheap and a woman called sue owned it, she still does a delievery system in the area if you want her email adress to ask for a price list, she also had a load of rats and some rabbits when she had the shop. feel free to pm me for the email adress. thanks


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

cbmark said:


> albino burms became rare peach phase :lol2:


lmao, he also had peach phase common boas, which were just plain boas no colour to them lol.


----------

